# Stress



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

My body is showing a lot of signs of stress lately. My Derealisation is almost gone (yay! lol), but the stress is giving me bad tension headaches and migrains. My DR comes back a little bit too.

I need some advice on how to get rid of stress or at least make it managable. I'm planning on exercising, eating healthier food and meditating. Those are my 3 important goals, but I'm also going to try massages, holistic therapy, Qigong, chinese herbs, reiki and relaxing baths. I was wondering if anyone had ay good stress beating tips. I'm going to be working long hours for the next two weeks and it's unavoidable, but I know it will make me stressed. Any ideas on how I can unwind each day?

Thanks!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey sounds like you are on a good road! Good to hear that the DR is almost gone!!! That's awesome.  I think all of what you mentioned above ^^^ sounds excellent. I know eating healthy and exercising are important to helping keep a balanced life. One thing I remember that helped me before I had DP was having some kind of a hobby that I really enjoyed so that no matter what kind of day I had I could always look forward to doing that hobby. For me it was surfing. If I failed my exams I'd go surfing to get my mind off it or when my girlfriend broke up with me, same thing. I think the water in the UK might be a bit cold but I'm sure there are other things you can do to take your mind off things when your stressed. Maybe hiking, biking, kayaking, running, swimming, rock climbing, tennis, anything outdoors is great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you  I would try surfing, but it's too cold and I'm nowhere near the sea. I'll look into the outdoor activitys though


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Get a punching bag. after i hit one for 30 mins i feel great


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

That's a great idea!


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

just pretend the bag is dp lol :lol:


----------



## caira111 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think yoga is a good way to get out from stress. I personally get good result from it. if you are still thinking then just stop thinking and join the yoga classes. Believe me it helps a lot to relieve stressed mind. stress & DP is a state of the mind. Whatever is bothering you, Yoga will help u to easy your mind.


----------



## kristophromero (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Hope you're all okay.

I notice that my dp/dr definitely worsens when i get stressed or am involved in stressful situations. I currently work part-time and have been for three different job interviews this week and last for full-time employment. I got offered the job as a Personal Trainer which involves helping clients achieve their fitness goals, such is my interest within fitness! I can feel myself getting apprehensive about starting my new job, and the DP/DR onset has become noticeable of late. As i've said on many posts on this site, ultimately it is about remaining positive and being in control of your thoughts, when stress is present, its difficult to control your thoughts because they're racing around your head a hundred miles an hour. I'm goin to try and keep positive and i'm sure my stress levels will reduce once i'm settled in.

Meanwhile, i hope everybody is still upbeat, this condition can be terrifying, but it is manageable. Trust me.

Keep Busy
Socialise
Exercise
Be Positive

Take care.

Kris


----------



## leddley (Mar 18, 2009)

Stress is one of those disorders which most people face in there life as some stage for one reason or the other. If it's children the pressure of studies gets over their head and if it's adults the pressure of work attracts stress. Xanax is one of those medicines which help in relieving anxiety and stess, but this medicine should only be used for small duration as this is habit forming drug and sometimes the withdrawal symptoms can be more depressing. The withdrawal from this medicine is a slow and gradual process rather than abrupt. Xanax works by slowing down the nervous system and hence relieves anxiety.


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm if my derealization was almost gone, that would be enough of a stress reducer for me.. If i were you I would go out and celebrate. Glad to hear you're better.


----------



## chrisrich (Sep 1, 2009)

Laura said:


> I'm planning on exercising, eating healthier food and meditating,massages, holistic therapy, Qigong, chinese herbs, reiki and relaxing baths.


All very good techniques. I find that spending 15 minutes in the morning and evening every day mediating was very helpful. I also listen to a relaxation CD that I made. I have worked very hard over the last year to minimize the stresses in my life. Some of those things included...walking, exercising, but as well as moving close to work (it now takes me 5 minutes to get there)...commuting can be a huge stressor for people, managing finances (minimizing the things I spend money on), recycling makes me feel more positive, keeping my living space clean and very organized....I have downsized and removed any clutter (this was a huge positive step for me) and positive thinking

So I guess the thought is to eliminate the sources of stress in your life, and maintain a healthy existence and stay positively focused. These things together have been life changing for myself.


----------



## axxebond (Mar 4, 2011)

Stress is a feeling that is created when we react to events in particular. Is the body's way of rising to a challenge and is prepared to meet a tough situation with focus, strength, endurance and high alertness. Everyone reacts to stress differently. Each of us has a different level of pressure and anxiety that can handle without a bad result.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

# Get up 15 minutes earlier each morning. That gives you a little more time to eat something, run back to get something you forgot, or enjoy a cup of coffee before heading out the door. If you drive to work, a 15 or 20 minute head start may decrease some of the traffic you face, and make the commute less stressful.

# Prepare for mishaps. Make an extra copy of your house key and bury it in your neighbors' yard; make a second copy of your car key and tape it under your coworker's desk. Both may allow you to get home and inside the house if you loose your keys. If you do have to use them, pat yourself on the back for being smart.

#Write it down. There is an old Chinese proverb that goes, "The palest ink is better than the most retentive memory." All those "Seven Secrets" tips are based on writing things down. Write down goals, errands, chores, due dates for projects and library books&#8230; Instead of just a "To Do" list, keep a "Have Done" list too. Move things over to that list after having completed them. At the end of the day, review how productive you were.


----------



## decknelson (Mar 10, 2011)

Stress is of two type like mental stress and physical stress. I think you should take some steps for relief from stress. The relaxation process is requires for it. You can get relax from deep breath, listening music, taking bath etc.


----------



## lakesoal (Mar 24, 2011)

If the Stress is not treated it can lead to a cycle time of many different physical diseases and mental breakdown and even in some serious cases. Stress is very misunderstood condition and may mean many different things to different people. In fact there may be more people suffering from some form of coercion or other not really aware of it.


----------



## sandraholman (Apr 15, 2011)

Stress is a feeling that's created when we react to particular events. It's the body's way of rising to a challenge and preparing to meet a tough situation with focus, strength, stamina, and heightened alertness.


----------

